# What Would You Do IF You Had To Start All Over....



## onlythebest4me (Oct 30, 2007)

I thought it would be interesting to see what we would choose (knowing what we know now) if we somehow lost all of our makeup and had to start all over. What items (not more than 20) would you have to have to rebuild a collection that is functional for a variety of different looks? Try to list items in each category lips, eyes, foundation, etc... Please also include your coloring (i.e. NW 45, NW50 etc...) I'm NW 45 and I would choose:

NW 45 Studio Tech
NW 40 Concealer
Cushy Creamstick
Cork Lip Pencil
Chestnut (I know I know) Lip Pencil
Beaux Lip Lustre Glass
Instant Gold Lustre Glass
Pinkarat Lustreglass
Chanel Giggle
Honeyflower Lipstick 
Spice It Up Lipstick
Vanilla Pigment
Embark Eye Shadow
Goldmine Eyeshadow
Amber Lights Eyeshadow
Hoodwinked Eyeshadow
TechniKhol eyeliner in graphblack
Pro Long Lash Mascara Pitch Black
Raizin Blush
Would have been Lovecrush but sadly discontinued....so Ambering Rose Blush
I could go on and on...but the point is to edit your list to the must haves that provide the most versatile range....Your turn!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 30, 2007)

First of all, if I lost everything.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd be too hurt.
Only 20 items to start back over? Dag....

Gotta get the NW45 StudioTech
UDPP
Woodwinked e/s
Sketch e/s
Humid e/s
Carbon e/s
266 brush
Blitz & Glitz Fluidline
Revlon Colorstay Eyeliner
NARS Outlaw
Bare Truth Lipglass
Plush Lash Mascara
MAC in 3D's Wondershine 
Vanilla pigment
Fix +
....and I think that's it. I keep it pretty simple.


----------



## mekaboo (Oct 30, 2007)

NW43 Fix Powder
NW45 Studiofix Fluid
Blot Powder Deep Dark
Format Blush
Spite Lipglass
Viva Glam V lipglass
Cthru lipglass
Chestnut lipliner (yeah....and????LOL)
Era
Girlie
Sketch
Handwritten
Amber Lights
129
224
239
266
217
Blacktrack
Zoomblack


----------



## onlythebest4me (Oct 31, 2007)

I just realized that I did not put any brushes on my list...I Don't know what I was thinking I can't go without my 190, 194,212, 213, 217 and 129 at a minimum! 

I hope I never actually have to start from scratch...


----------



## Ninjette (Jun 21, 2008)

Unfortunately i actually have to do that. lol. I brought all my makeup to school (not a very big collection, but pretty good size) because i was doing makeup for my school fashion show. I turned around for one second and it was all gone! needless to say i was VERY pissed lol. But really, the cosmetology students at my school steal so i should have known to keep a better eye on it anyway >.<

But what i plan on buying on my next visit is:
Mutiny Pigment
Quickfrost Pigment
Fuschia Pigment
Stars N rockets eyeshadow
Satellite dreams eyeshadow
Electric eel eyeshadow
Tempting eyeshadow
Carbon eyeshadow
The fafi eye pallet #2
The Heatherette Trio pallet
Blacktrack fluidline
209 brush
217 brush
231 brush
and a eye primer.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Jun 21, 2008)

Ninjette, I'm so sorry to hear that! 

If I had to start all over, with 20 items, it would be this:

1) Blacktrack
2) Dipdown
3) Soft Ochre
4) Quite Natural
5) Laura Mercier Foundation
6) any face powder
7) any mascara
8) MAC Trip Warm Eyes palette or something similar
9) NARS Alhambra
10) Shu Uemura blush in Amber 29
11) Joyous Beauty Beauty Powder Blush or similar
12) Shooting Star MSF (or similar bronzer)
13) any NARS red lipstick
14) an everyday NARS velvet matte pencil
15) Sinful clear lipgloss
16) Femme Fi
17) Magnetic Fields
18) Urban Decay Ammo Palette
19) NARS Rated R
20) Shu Uemura Brass Gold e/s or similar


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 21, 2008)

OMG if i lost all of makeup. 

I am a NC44 but I don't really wear MAC foundation, although I have it.  I wear my bare escentuals more for light coverage

Anyway--I would buy


Bare escentuals bare minerals in dark 
Bobbi Brown concealer 
MAC Coconutty lipstick 
MAC Gel lipstick 
MAC Mystique lipstick.....but wait.  That's discontinued.  Oh no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Do I have to pretend that I lost my backups too???  BAH! 
Urban Decay Primer Potion 
Some type of nude or clear lipgloss. 
MAscara.  Not particular about brand 
Black eyeliner 
my beloved 224 brush 
MAC Saddle eyeshadow
Oh and a brown lipliner like MAC Cork or BBQ 
 
I think this would get me by for starters then I would slowly build up my collection again with color and other fun stuff.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 21, 2008)

OMG WHY WOULD YOU PUT SUCH A NIGHTMARISH IDEA IN MY HEAD?! 

Well, anyway:

Studio Fix NW45
Fix+
UDPP
Style Blush
Love Rush Blush
Prep and Prime Lash
Zoom Lash Zoom Black
Spiked Brow Pencil
Big Baby Plush Glass
Swiss Chocolate e/s
Espresso e/s
Arena e/s
Carbon e/s
Black Track f/l
Fig 1 e/s
Humid e/s
Twinks e/s
Expensive Pink e/s
Comet Blue d/g
Odyssey l/s


----------



## red (Jun 21, 2008)

good topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mac e/s: Satin Taupe, Suspicion, Shale, Phloof!
Mac e/s duo: Mi'Lady
Mac piggies: Your Ladyship, Quick Frost, Entremauve, Green (frost), Blue Brown, SunPepper, Blue Storm
Mac Solar Bits: Black Ore & Bronzescape
Mac khol: Feline
Jane e/s: Browny Points
Nars blush: Sin
Mac 239 
Mascara Covergirl VolumeExact
Chanel Lipstick: Baby Gold


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 21, 2008)

This is a great thread, although I'm not WOC (sorry!)

- Studio Fix powder- nw20
- Fix +
- Blush in Springsheen
- Painterly
- Naked Lunch
- Vanilla eyeshadow
- Soba
- Love Nectar
- Blacktrack
- Clear Brow Set
- Lash Curler
- 168
- 109
- 239
- 217
- 208
- Brush cleanser


----------



## anita22 (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, this is a tough one!! (Apart from the fact that I'd be bawling if I lost my stash...!)
This is what I'd get (NC30-35, Asian/European):

1. UDPP
2. Studio Fix Fluid
3. Blot powder
4. Black eyeliner pencil
5. Shroom e/s
6. Brun e/s
7. Charcoal brown e/s
8. Romp e/s
9. Satin Taupe e/s
10. Naked Lunch e/s
11. Print e/s
12. Gingerly blush
13. Dame blush
14. Diorshow mascara
15. Syrup l/s
16. Jubilee l/s
17. Viva Glam V l/g
18. Bare slimshine
19. Poetique l/g
20. Sculpting powder in Shadester


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 22, 2008)

1. UDPP
2. Studio Fix Fluid
3. Fix+
4. Blacktrack fluidline
5. Dollymix blush
6. Hipness blush
7. Woodwinked e/s
8. Embark e/s
9. Satin Taupe e/s
10. Vanilla pigment
11. Golden Bronze loose powder
12. Missy slimshine (my nude)
13. Lustering l/s (my vibrant pink)
14. Blot Powder
(Last 5 dedicated to brushes)
15. 239
16. 187
17. 182
18. 168
19. 217
20. 208


----------



## doniad101 (Jun 22, 2008)

This is an awesome thread, b/c I really need to pair down what I already have so here are the items that I would pick to rebuild my collection and...no more than 20? whoo! lol. 

Here goes:
NW42
~Face~
1. Skunk Brush (Sephora Brand or MAC 187)
2. Sonia Kashuk Powder Brush
3. Prescriptives Flawless Foundation (can use as spot concealer or foundation!)
4. MAC Blot Powder (probably loose)
5. NARS Mounia Blush
6. MAC Cheery Cream Blush

~Eyes~
7. Loe Cornell Maxine Mop brush (239 dupe)
8. MAC Cocomotion Piggie
9. Avon Brown Eyeshadow (forgot the actual name, haha it rubbed off)
10. MAC 217 brush 
11. Vanilla Pigment (so versitile! can use it as highlighter for face and brow bone!!)
12. Sonia Kashuk Blending brush
13. L'Oreal HiP cream liner in Black
14. Angeled Liner Brush
15. The Body Shop Eyebrow Powder Duo (comes w/ brush, haha)
16. E.L.F. eyelash curler
17. MAC Prep and Prime Lashes
18. Maybelline Great Lash in Black
19. UDPP
~Lips~
20. MAC clear lipglass


You know, I've realized that the look I put together was pretty neutral! Well I guess i didnt have a hard time writing this stuff down b/c thats what I mainly use!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 22, 2008)

Let's see.....

UDPP or Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Too Faced First Base
NARS Lovejoy Blush
NARS Outlaw Blush
Spiked Brow Pencil
Falling Star
Sable
Sketch
Ricepaper
Viva Glam V L/S
Lila Crush Lipgelee
Deep Dark MSF
Dark MSF
MUFE Super Matte
Mixing Medium
Benefit Babe Cake or MUFE Cake Eyeliner
Woodwinked
182
239
224


----------



## couturesista (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm surprised about how few bright e/s made the "gotta" have list.

 NC50
 1. Moistureblend Foundation
 2. Moisture  Lush Moisturecream
 3. Select Cover concealor
 4. NYC Brow kit
 5. LashBlast Mascara
 6. Belle Azzure e/s
 7. Patina e/s
 8. Black Tied e/s
 9. woodwinked e/s
 10. forgery e/s
 11. amber lights e/s
 12. Mineralized Powder in Deep Dark
 13. Deep Refined Bronzed powder
 14. NYX natural lipgloss
 15. Raizin blush
 16. Honour blush
 17. stars n rockets e/s
 18. Humid e/s 
 19. aquadisiac e/s
 20. my ole' cheapy Sinful brand eyeshadow brush


----------



## JustDivine (Jun 22, 2008)

NW45

1.MSF Deep Dark
2.MAC Blot Powder Deep Dark
3.Prescriptives Custom Blend Concealer
4.187 brush
5.217 brush
6.ZARA 239 dupe
7.Indianwood Paint Pot
8.Bobbi Brown Cranberry Blush
9.Sweet as Cocoa Blush
10.Hush Hush Tendertone
11.Touch l/s
12.Cushy White Plushglass
13.A Juicy Tube
14.Paula Dorf b.cause l/s
15.Chestnut lip liner
16. Pop Mode l/g
17. Black Tied
18. Sable
19. Black eyeliner
20. Mascara


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok here's mine. I'm an NC37 for ref.

1. Mineralize Satinfinish foundation
2. Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Medium-Dark
3. Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Deep-Dark (because it's just plain awesome for contouring, if used lightly)
4. Phloof! e/s
5. Bronze e/s
6. Honeylust e/s
7. Black Tied e/s
8. Woodwinked e/s
9. Knight Divine e/s
10. Lychee Luxe l/g
11. Viva Glam V l/s
12. Hug Me l/s
13. Blacktrack f/l
14. Blitz 'N Glitz f/l
15. 190 brush
16. 187 brush
17. 213 brush
18. 219 brush
19. 224 brush
20. 266 brush


----------



## dominichulinda (Jun 22, 2008)

face:
p&p spf 50
nmsf medium dark
fix+
182
sculpt duo

blush:
gingerly
margin
plum foolrey

lips:
1n l/s, 1n l/g, 3n l/2, 2n l/g, cb96 l/s, oh no l/g

mascara: plush lash

eyes: time and space, femme-fi & saddle, blacktrack

217, 239, 249, 252,


----------



## jin1022000 (Jun 22, 2008)

If I get to start over again... I'll stick to these:

Eyes:
01) MAC Smolder eyeliner
02) Too Faced Shadow Insurance
03) MAC e/s Femme Fi
04) MAC e/s Blue Flame
05) Shiseido hydro powder e/s Violet Vision
06) MAC e/s Moonflower
07) Too faced galaxy e/s Shooting Star
08) Bare escentuals liner sealer Weather Everything
09) BeneFit Bad Gal mascara (black)

Lips:
10) Dior Addict l/g #127

Face:
11) Benefit Georgia
12) MUFE Face & Body Foundation
13) Laura Mercier foundation primer

Blush:
14) MAC Prism
15) MAC Fleurry
16) NARS Deep Throat

Brush:
17) Sasa #E02
18) MAC #213
19) MAC #219
20) Sephora smudging brush

I'm Asian, NC 20.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 23, 2008)

1. CoverFX primer
2. MUFE mat velvet + foundation
3. CoverFX powder foundation
4. CoverFX cream foundation
5. Well dressed blush
6. MUFE star powder in the light pink colour
7. Some Clinique quad
8. Smoking eyes quad
9. Mulch eyeshadow
10. By jupiter mineralized eyeshadow
11. Gold mode pigment
12. E-z baby tendertone
13. Benefit lovely lip shaping kit
14. 182
15. Quo foundation brush
16. Underage lipglass
17. Stila CC in lillium
18. Annabelle blush duo in bijou
19. CoverFX matte fx powder
20. NYC browser kit


----------



## lvgz (Jun 23, 2008)

nc35
1. 187
2. 217
3. 224
4. 219
5. vanilla pigment
6. bronze e/s
7. carbon e/s
8. style blush
9. bare slimshine
10. antiqued e/s
11. select tint nc35
12. bronzer
13. blinc kiss me mascara
14. powder
15. shroom e/s
16. udpp

cant think of anymore right now...


----------



## captodometer (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm NC50. These are the things in my stash that I use on a regular basis, so they would definitely get replaced before the things that are just kind of there taking up space.  And coutureista, I agree: nothing really bright seems to have made my must have list.  I can accomplish a me but slightly better day look, or a night and slightly more dramatic look with the stuff I selected.

1)187
2)188
3)MUFE Face & Body Foundation #12
4)MAC MSF Natural Dark
5)MAC Select CoverUp NW40
6)MAC Fix+
7)MAC Prep & Prime Eye Dark
8)Cover Girl Lash Exact mascara in black
9)MAC Magnetic Fields e/s
10)MAC Goddess blush
11)MAC Raizin blush
12)MAC MSF Warmed
13)MAC blot powder Dark
14)MAC Viva Glam IV lipstick
15)NARS Mounia blush
16)MAC Dark Flower lipglass
17)MAC Happening Gal lipglass
18)MAC Dubonnet lipstick
19)MAC Knight Divine e/s
20)clear lipgloss, doesn't matter from who


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 23, 2008)

I'd have to re-purchase: 

1. 129
2. 182
3. 187
4. 217
5. 224
6. MSF Natural Dark
7. Studio Fix Powder Nw43
8. Prep + Prime Spf 50
9. Loose Blot in Dark
10. Beautiful Iris e/s
11. Black Tied e/s
12. Phloof! e/s
13. A Little Folie e/s
14. Too Faced Shadow Insurance
15. Format Blush
16. Trace Gold Blush
17. Max Factor Masterpiece Mascara Max
18.  Blacktrack Fluid Line
19. Groundwork Paint Pot
20. Prestige Brow Pencil in Earth Brown

Nw45


----------



## brownsuga lady (Jun 23, 2008)

My 20 would be:

1. UDPP
2. Bamboo e/s
3. Carbon e/s
4. Vanilla pigment
5. Quarry e/s
6. Groundwork p/p
7. Angel l/s
8. Ample Pink plushglass
9. High Tea l/s
10. Map Cap l/g
11. Select Coverup concealer NW45
12. Creamola l/l
13. Too Faced Absolutely Invisible translucent powder
14. Girl Friendly p/p
15. Violet pigment
16. Gingerly powder blush
17. Graphblack technakohl liner
18. MAC liquid liner in boot black
19. #239 brush
20. #224 brush


Arrrgh! Its so not enough....


----------



## Starry (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, 20 huh? Here we go:

1. 222 brush
2. 188 brush
3. Prep and Prime Lash
4. Fix+
5. Saddle e/s
6. Carbon e/s
7. Vanilla pigment
8. Light Flush MSF
9. Warmed MSF
10. Peaches Blush
11. Dollymix Blush 
12. Nars Gina Lipgloss 
13. Cork Lip Pencil
14. Ample Pink Plushglass 
15. 266 brush
16. Lash Discovery Mascara 
17. Stud Eyebrow Pencil 
18. NC35 Moisture Cover Concealer 
19. NC 44 Select Tint
20. Black eyeliner

That was tough!


----------



## Bluebell (Jun 26, 2008)

1. 187
2. 217
3. 242
4. Well dressed Blush
5. Blacktrack Fluidline
6. 209
7. Format Blush
8. Slimshine Bare
9. Plushglass Oversexed
10. Nars Orgasm Blush
11. Vanilla Pigment
12. Pink Opal Pigment
13. Teal Pigment
14. Deep Blue Green Pigment
15. Satin Taupe e/s
16. Electra e/s
17. Knight Divine e/s
18. Bare Study Paintpot
19. 182
20. Chrimaluxe Mineralfoundation


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 26, 2008)

*First thing I would do? DIE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, I'm not WOC, but I assume us PPP's can play too?? I am an NW-20....*

*Great thread! It's always fun to see what other people would include on  their list of makeup 'staples'!*

*Face:*

*   1.Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer OR LM Foundation*
*   2.**Blot Powder*
*   3.Laura Mercier Concealer*
*   4.MAC Mineralized Skinfinish in "Medium"*

*Cheeks:*

*   5.  NARS Oasis Blush*
*   6.  BECCA Creamblush*
*   7.  MAC Sheertone Shimmer Blush (Not sure which color)*

*Eyes:*

*    8.   UDPP*
*    9.   MAC Paintpot in Indianwood*
*  10. MAC Paintpot in Rubenesque*
*  11. MAC Eyeshadow in Swish*
*  12. MAC Eyeshadow in Pink Freeze*
*  13. MAC Eyeshadow in Pink Venus*
*  14. MAC Eyeshadow in Bronze*
*  15. MAC Eyeshadow in Tempting*
*  16. MAC Eyeshadow in Honesty*
*  17. MAC Eyeshadow in Carbon*
*  18. MAC Eyeshadow in Knight Devine*
*  19. MAC Eyeshadow in Satin Taupe*
*  20. BENEFIT BADGAL Eyeliner*

*Damn!!! That made me realize just how much stuff I depend on using, and LOVE! It also made me realize I don't want to go without certain things...Like, for instance, my staples are mostly neutrals (with a few pinks thrown in), but I also love using color. I toyed with the idea of throwing in my colorful Liquid Last Liners, Fluidliners, and pencils such as my SoftSparkles (which I use a LOT)...but, seeing as this is just a 'basics' list, I figures I could live with the stuff I put on!!  Then I realized I didn't even add BRUSHES!!!! OMG! I couldn't live without at least a couple brushes..but I'm not changing the list now!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## neezer (Jun 27, 2008)

WOW. lol.

266 
212
116
129
180
239
217
252
Antiqued Gold CCB
Subtle Pig.
Naked Pig.
Handwritten e/s
Embark e/s
Sketch e/s
Studio Tech NW45 and 45
Studio Fix liquid NW45
Stud Brow Pencil
Studio Finish Concealer in NC50

tadaaaa


----------



## captodometer (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*First thing I would do? DIE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, I'm not WOC, but I assume us PPP's can play too?? *_

 
Everyone is welcome in this forum


----------



## na_pink (Jun 29, 2008)

NC50

1. Ben Nye Lumiere Palette
2. Loreal Volumious
3. Azarr Brown Pencil Set (Brows)
4. Jordache Black Eye Pencil
5. Crystal Gloss Lipgloss (pink shimmer one)
6. Any Black EyeShadow I can get my hands on 


that's all


----------



## DivineFemme (Jul 15, 2008)

What a fun thread! Loved reading it. 

I'm NC37...here are my picks--

Face:
1. Laura Mercier Oil-free tinted moisturizer
2. Concealer- either MAC Studio Finish or Maybelline Age Rewind Double Face Perfector
3. MAC MSF Natural

Cheeks:
4. Stila Convertible Color in Peony
5. Bobbi Brown pot rouge in Flushed Pink
6.MAC X-Rocks
7. Nars Exhibit A
8. Nars Orgasm

Eyes:
9. Cat Cosmetics Hello Gorgeous palette
10. Kevyn Aucoin palette #1
11. Kevyn Aucoin palette #4
12. UDPP
13. Clinique High Impact mascara

Lips:
14. Burt's Bees honey lip balm
15. MAC Ultra-Elegant Slimshine
16. Nars Butterfield 8 lip lacquer
17. Bobbi Brown tinted lip balm in Brown
18. MAC 5N l/s
19. MAC C-Thru l/g (or the Milani Secret dupe)
20. Nars Turkish Delight l/g

Okay, I kind of cheated by picking 3 e/s palettes, didn't I? I can't help it...I'm such a palette/trio/quad kind of girl. I only own 3 single eyeshadows! LOL 

The hardest part was narrowing down my blush stash...I'm such a blush nut! 

What's funny is that if I answered this question a month from now, I bet my answers will be totally different!


----------



## amber_j (Dec 23, 2008)

Good question...

1) Fix +
2) MSFN Deep Dark
3) Bobbi Brown creamy concealer kit in Chestnut
4) UDPP
5) Breezy blush
6) Ambering Rose blush
7) Freshwater e/s
8) Plumage e/s
9) Carbon e/s
11) Bobbi Brown Shimmering Rose Gold shimmer wash e/s 
12) Bobbi Brown Raisin shimmer wash e/s (not sure if this has been discontinued)
13) Rimmel liquid liner
14) Gentle Lentil shadestick
15) UD Big Fatty Mascara
16) Midimauve l/s
17) Dubonnet l/s
18) 182 brush
19) 239 brush
20) Smashbox photo finish foundation primer


----------



## Nox (Dec 23, 2008)

If I had to start all over, knowing what I do now, I would go for the lowest price available for the quality I want.

I would buy:

L'Oreal HIP cream liners in black and eggplant
NARS Orgasm Blush
Prr Lipglass (MAC)
ULTA Lipgloss in "Baby"
ULTA Clear lipgloss
L'Oreal e/s
Monistat Anti-chaffing gel for primer
A peachy colored bronzer
I wouldn't bother with mascara so much anymore, I'd just wear falsies
And a bunch of Revlon lipsticks

And I'm set.


----------



## K_ashanti (Dec 23, 2008)

HMMMMMM!!!!

Ok i'd  get

Studio fix fluid in NW 45
select cover in NW45
blot powder in deep dark
Beauty of Essence face brush set
Monistat chaffing gel for primer
Raizin blush
Sonia Kusak stippling brush
HIp creamliner in black
Milani e/s in Sungodess
Coverlash blast
Coastal scent Neutral palette and 26 shadow and blush combo (is that cheating LOL)
ULTA eye primer
maybelline shinylicous gloss in chocolate cherry and pink sobert


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 23, 2008)

Good topic! Hmm.. Sorry its not in order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. Blacktrack Fluidline
2. Studio Fix Powder NW20
3. Studio Finish Concealer NW20
4. 217 brush
5. 187 brush
6. Hug Me lipstick
7. Vanilla pigment
8. Mocha blush
9. Carbon e/s
10. MSF natural - Light Medium
11. NARS Orgasm blush
12. UDPP
13. Patina e/s
14. Satin Taupe e/s
15. Painterly p/p
16. Diorshow Blackout Mascara
17. UD Brow Box
18. Deep Brown p/m
19. Black Tied e/s
20. Love Nectar

that made me realise how much of my make up I don't use/need :/


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 23, 2008)

1. 266
2. 224
3. 213
4. Studio Tech NC 35
5. Humid
6. Deep Truth
7. Bamboo
8. Shroom
9. Carbon
10. Shale
11. Kat Von D lipstick in Underage
12. UDPP
13. Club
14. C-Thru Lip glass
15. Knight Divine
16. Pretty Plush Plush Glass
17. Graphblack technakhol
18. Spice lip pencil
19. Chanel Inimitable Mascara
20. Chanel Glossimer in Seashell


----------



## aziajs (Dec 23, 2008)

NW43ish

Color (ALL MAC excluding tools):

1]MSFN - Dark
2]Blot Powder - Dark
3]Gel lipstick
4]O Lipstick
5]Madcap lipglass
6]Clear Lipglass
7]Fix+
8]Boot Black liquid liner
9]Feline Kohl Power
10]Format Blush
11]Margin Blush
12]Gingerly Blush
13]Portside cremestick liner
14]Nightmoth lipliner
15]Bamboom paint
16]Bare Canvas paint
17]Vanilla pigment
18]Rose Gold pigment
19]Carbon eyeshadow
20]Embark eyeshadow


----------



## kariii (Dec 24, 2008)

First i'd cry, then I'd get the following:

Brushes:
 187, 219, 239, 224 or 222, and ABSOLUTELY 182, 129 and 263. (7)
Eyes:
 Carbon, bronze, handwritten, shroom, all that glitters, amberlights and naked lunch.(7)
Face:
SFF NC30, Studio fix powder nc30, stark naked (3)

Misc:
smolder, blacktrack, Stud brow liner (3)
*

OMG THAT WAS A NIGHTMARE.*


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 24, 2008)

hmm:
face:
1. Satinfinish mineralize (for a dewy look no powder)
2. NMSF Medium Dark and Medium for a matte foundation look (only or for a dewy look add fix+)
3. Smashbox tinited focus (?) Medium 
4. fix +
5. prep and prime spf 50

concealer:
1. mufe full coverage concealer #10
2. mac studio light sand
3. bobbi brown blemish stick golden honey

cheeks:
naunce
peony bb 
gingerly 
coygirl 
blushbaby

lips:
rosebud
mac lip conditioner
freckle tone
blankety
1n l/g

bases:
udpp
mufe flash #10
sharkskin s/s

eyeshadows:
shroom
wedge
saddle
bamboo
mauvement pigment
expensive pink
goldmine
warming trend
magnetic fields


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 24, 2008)

1. BE powder foundation in fairly light
2.187 brush
3. nylon
4. udpp
5. posh it up 
6. orgsam blush
7. woodwinked
8. vanilla 
9. carbon
10. 217
11.252
12. las injection
13. nocturnelle
14. russian red ls
15. cranberry
16. amber lights
17club
18deep truth
19 definer liner (benefit)


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 24, 2008)

1. UDPP
2. Too Faced Shadow Insurance
3. Blacktrack Fluidline
4. Studio Fix Powder NW50
5. Pink Venus e/s
6. Vanilla e/s
7. Vanilla Pigment
8. Cocomotion Pigment
9. Shadowy Lady Quad
10. Plushlash Mascara
11. So Ceylon/Petticoat/Gold Deposit MSF
12. Carbon e/s
13. Viva Glam V Lipstick/Lipglass
14. Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Pencil Liner
15. Stark Naked/Dollymix Blush
16. Fix+


----------



## statusmode (Dec 24, 2008)

fix+
moisturelush cream (I can't even begin to apply my foundation without it)
matte cream
Mineralize satinfinish foundation nw20
187 brush
mineralize skinfinish natural medium
182 brush
sculpt and shape
peachy keen blush
beige-ing shadestick
ricepaper
carbon
brun
contrast
sketch
228
139
217
219
engraved powerpoint pencil


----------



## darkwater_soul (Dec 24, 2008)

1.) 190 brush
2.) 187 brush
3.) 239 and 224 brushes
4.) A Perfect World Skin Guardian (my primer)
5.) Origins Stay Tuned foundation in Fair
6.) Origins Silk Screen pressed in Tender
7.) UDPP
8.) Kid shadow
9.) NARS Orgasm/ Laguna duo
10.) Origins Liquid Lip color in Mangotini
11.) MAC l/s in Powerhouse
12.) MUFE lipliner in nude 3
13.) Paula Dorf Red brow powder duo
14.) Urban Decay Gash shadow (for brighter red days)
15.) 266 for brows
16.) UD Bourbon Pencil
17.) Fresh Supernova mascara (love!)
18.) Shu Uemera Fiber X mascara (love with Fresh)
19.) Benefit Erase Paste in Fair
20.) Trish McEvoy flat wide brush/ crease brush (this comes double ended)


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 26, 2008)

Studio Fix Powder NW45
Studio Fix Liquid nW45
MUFE 175
the concealer in the pot nw45
217
224
my club monaco foundation brush or a 182
242
UDPP
Raizin Blush
Sweet as cocoa blush
blacktrack fluidline
Spiked eyebrow pencil
Bare Canvas paint
Twinks shadow
Embark shadow
folie shadow
soba shadow
Clinique mascara
spalicious lip gelee


----------



## MAHALO (Dec 26, 2008)

BRUSHES:
1. ECOTOOLS 5 piece set (is this cheating?)
2. ECOTOOLS 3 piece Mineral set (is this cheating?)
3. MAC 187
4. MAC 219
5. L-C Soft Comfort Ang Shader

FOUNDATION:
6. MAC Select NW43 (discontnued but still available) 
7. MAC MSF NW43
8. MAC Mineralized loose powder

BLUSH:
9. NARS Taj Mahal
10. CARGO Rome
11. MAC Ambering Rose
12. MAC Dollymix

EYES:
13. Mac Feline pencil
14. MAC Embark shadow
15. L'oreal Pretty in peach matt e/s
16. L'oreal Kerry Bronzes e/s quad
17. Urban Decay Deluxe Shadow Box (9 great colors)
18. Borghese lash defining black mascara

LIPS:
19. MAC Purring Tendertone Lip Balm (discontinued but still available)
20. MAC Pink Grapefruit Lipglass (from the Little Darling Coral lipglass set) 

That was very difficult!


----------



## L281173 (Dec 27, 2008)

I would be too devastated to even think straight.


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 29, 2008)

1)Fix+
2)Studio Fix Fluid NW20
3)Mineralize Skinfinish Natural Medium
4)NARS Laguna
5)NARS Oragasm
6)Too Faced Shadow Insurance
7)Satin Taupe e/s
8)Shroom e/s
9)Espresso e/s
10)Carbon e/s
^^^I could honestly get by with just those 4 shadows...how boring am I?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




11)NARS Greek Holiday l/g
12)Viva Glam V l/s
13)Viva Glam V l/g
14)Pearl Cream Color Base
15)So Ceylon MSF
16)Blacktrack Fluidline
17)187 brush
18)224 brush
19)129 brush
20)209 brush


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Dec 29, 2008)

I would be devasted if I had to start over, but if I did my top 20 would be:
I am NW 50
Face
1. MUFE HD foundation
2. MAC Prep and Prime
3. MUFE concealer palette
4. MAC Studio Mist Foundation( don't think they make this anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Eyes 
5. UDPP( the greatest eye primer ever!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
6. MAC Penultimate Eye Liner
7. MAC Blacktrack
8. Coastal Scents Neutral palette
9. MAC Dangerzone e/s
10. MAC Brow set( can't think of the name, but they do not sell it anymore)
11. MAC Zoom lash mascara

Cheeks
12.MACLove Rush blush
13.NARS Orgasm blush
14.MAC Sweet as Cocoa 

Lips
15. Viva Glam VI l/g
16. MAC Nymphette l/g
17. NARS Sweet dreams l/g
18. Lip Conditioner 

Brushes
19. 187
20. 208 

I feel there should be more... it feels so incomplete


----------



## MACaholic76 (Dec 29, 2008)

This question is sooo unfair!  I would go back to the basics I've always loved since I started using MAC

1. Studio Fix NC45
2. Studio Finish concealer NW40
3. Select Cover Up NC45
4. Fawntastic CCB
5. Naked Lunch e/s
6. Soba e/s
7. Amber Lights e/s
8. Nocturnelle e/s
9. Sketch e/s
10. Zoomlash mascara
11. 217 brush
12. Swiss Chocolate e/s
13. 116 blush brush
14. 219 brush
15. 150 brush

That's it.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 30, 2008)

Foundation: MUFE HD
Blush: NARS Taj Mahal, MAC Dollymix, MAC Ambering Rose, MAC Hushabye
Lips: MAC Cork, Cushy, Nightmoth l/l Touch, GAT, Violetta (pro?) NARS Fire Down Below
Eyes: MAC Zoomlash mascara, HIP black cream liner, UDPP, Woodwinked, Amber Lights, Satin Taupe, Humid, Fresh Water, Parfait Amour, Expensive Pink, Sushi Flower, Carbon, Sketch, Espresso, Swiss Chocolate, Nylon e/s
Brushes: 180, 109, 187, 213, 217, 239, 219

*TO HELL WITH YOUR 20 ITEMS RULE!*


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

I would need extensive therapy ....an intervention...and a bottle of xanax if I had to start over. I just can't imagine....I am shaking at the thought.


----------



## ssudiva (Jan 1, 2009)

MUFE HD 177
Groundwork p/p
Hodgepodge l/l
Smolder e/k
Fibre Rich Lash
217
213
249
129
Love Joy Mineralize blush
Photo l/s
Instant Gold l/g
Expensive Pink e/s
Vanilla e/s
Shroom e/s
Carbon e/s
Sushi Flower e/s
Espresso e/s
Plum Dressing e/s
Humid e/s


----------

